

"Thorium Core" Kickstarter campaign to commercialise ReactOS - buu700
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thorium/thorium-core-cloud-desktop

======
informatimago
Don't support this! Thorium fluorid reactors would be a good thing, but this
is not what it is about. They're a CIA operation intended to confuse things
up.

No money for a bad name!

